# Spaying - what they told me at the vet's office :-(



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm leaving tomorrow to spend a few days in Lancaster, PA, with my sister. I've never boarded a dog before, so I'm taking Sophie back to the breeder who lives in Delaware. It's way out of the way, but I'm most comfortable with her being there. In order to board, she has to have a bordatella shot.

Sophie had the initial shot a couple weeks ago and got the booster shot yesterday. The tech took her back for the shot and, when she came out, asked if I planned on getting her spayed. I said, "Yes," and she said the vet will recommend a really good surgeon, because he won't do it. I asked why and she went back for an answer.

When she came back, she said the vet is "very particular" and will not spay her since she's more than 6 months old. I don't know if this is his policy with all dogs or just because of Sophie's size or whatever. Heidi was spayed around 10½-11 months and nothing was mentioned about her age or size. (We went to a different vet at the time.) I've never heard anything like this before and wonder what his reasoning is. 

(The thought crossed my mind whether it has anything to do with the fact that I wasn't happy with him last time and said so. He charged me $87 for the first bordatella shot. After waiting almost ½ hour in the examining room, he spent about 2-3 minutes in the room & charged me for an office visit. When I told the girl at the desk that he didn't do anything, but give Sophie the shot, she went back to talk to him. He came out and said that he'd given Sophie an examination. He said, "I checked her eyes, ears, and mouth. I can do it really quick - wanna see me?" Then he said, "Sometimes I go to my own doctor and he doesn't even touch me and I still have to pay...") 

So, just wondering if any of you have encountered anything like this or have any words of wisdom. I most certainly hope she'll be spayed by a "really good surgeon" when the time comes, but if he's talking about a specialist, then I can only imagine what it will cost. I'll be away starting tomorrow, so may not get back to the thread till the end of the week.

BTW, Sophie weighed 72.6# yesterday and measures about 25¼". She'll be 8 months old tomorrow.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I worked for a vet who would not spay large dogs. She just wasn't comfortable enough as a surgeon to do it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

charging for an office visit is standard procedure. i don't
know what the going rate is for a bordatella shot.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Personally, I would find another vet for routine stuff, preferably one with a better attitude! The spay stuff aside, his comments about the office visit and charges sounds rather snarky. 

My regular vet has spayed all my dogs, whenever I wanted it done. We've been going to the same place since 1986. There's a backup vet at the hospital who was pushing me to have Dena spayed earlier than I wanted to when I had her in for vaccinations, but that was due to cost. They charge more for larger dogs, and he mentioned that several times. I simply said no thanks, I wanted to wait until after her first heat.

Maybe you can get some recommendations on a vet that is more experienced and doesn't have a problem with larger dogs.


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

doggiedad, I'm pretty sure that either him or the last vet didn't charge for the office visit if she was getting just a shot. This would have been several years ago, though.

Debbie, I agree! I really didn't care for his attitude. Either way, I'm now wondering what happens if she has a problem down the road and needs some kind of surgery. Will we always be running to someone else??

I used to go to a vet that took care of the Seeing Eye puppies in the area. Somewhere in the archives, there may still be a thread about my experience there. Long story short, we probably wouldn't have changed if the older vet hadn't retired.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Dogs over six months old get spayed all the time. And I'm with Debbie on this one: find a vet that will treat his clients with more respect, that is pretty patronizing of him, the way he spoke to you.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

That's crazy. I've never altered a dog (or cat) that was YOUNGER than 6 months. I guess that vet would never have my business. I would definitely go somewhere else. Apparently, they have some issues!


----------

